
E-paper with Photonic Ink - ivankirigin
http://www.technologyreview.com/Infotech/19337/
======
DocSavage
A key driver to e-music's growth has been the availability of slick portable
devices. E-books, in contrast, have no decent rendering device and have to
contend with a wonderful physical alternative, the book. (Sorry, PDA screens
don't cut it.)

Now imagine an Apple iBook -- polished exterior, hundreds of e-paper sheets
that can dynamically update to your current book selection, autosyncing with
iTunes -- and what that would do to the e-book market.

Would you migrate some portion of your physical library to an e-library? Would
you start to explore the long tail of fiction outside the traditional
publishing venues? Do you think there is a fundamental difference between
books and music, say length, required concentration, or home decoration?

------
comatose_kid
Actually, Sony has a pretty neat e-paper ebook reader.

See - <http://www.learningcenter.sony.us/assets/itpd/reader/>

I played around with one and it seemed to be pretty easy on the eyes.

I would port all of my physical library to an e-library. The convenience of
such an idealized device would probably obsolete the book.

